# Unique Obituary



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this on KSL this morning:
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=21286766&ni...earned-phd-other-shenanigans&s_cid=featured-4

I gotta laugh that this guy owned up to his own Tom Foolery and told it the way it was, not the way he had hoped.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Some people have all the fun... :lol:


----------

